# The Guilty Pleasure Movie Thread



## brokenpoem (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't know if this was done before, but here it goes...

Post your guilty pleasure movie, you know, the one you actually think is stupid and bad or are embarassed to admit to others that you actually like this movie.

My guilty pleasure movie is Armageddon.  It was pretty stupid.  Plot was dumb, was illogical, melodramtic, and the dialogue was stupid.

But there are some pretty funny parts and when its on the TV I find myself watching it.


----------



## Ash (Dec 4, 2007)

I enjoyed Daredevil and Elektra. I'm not at all embarassed to admit it. Sure, they're not prize-winning movies, but I don't care.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 4, 2007)

Probably Transformers for me. I'd watched it about a dozen times already.


----------



## BakaKage (Dec 4, 2007)

Any Steven Segal movie.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 4, 2007)

Blade Trinity.

That's a guilty pleasure in my book.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 4, 2007)

kaiJon said:


> I enjoyed Daredevil and Elektra. I'm not at all embarassed to admit it. Sure, they're not prize-winning movies, but I don't care.



I enjoyed Daredevil too 


```
Any Steven Segal movie.
```

lol Under Siege was the shit.

I'm happy to add that anything by Jean Claude Van Damme belongs on this list.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 4, 2007)

If I have to choose a movie, I would have to with the first Pokemon movie.  I saw this movie back in I think 1999 with my cousin.  I just entered college that year.  It felt pretty embarrassing for a college kid to go see a little kids movie like this.  I was lucky there were only 8 others in the theater besides me and my cousin when I went to see this.



brokenpoem said:


> My guilty pleasure movie is Armageddon.  It was pretty stupid.  Plot was dumb, was illogical, melodramtic, and the dialogue was stupid.
> 
> But there are some pretty funny parts and when its on the TV I find myself watching it.



I actually enjoyed Armageddon, I even bought it for my iPod so I can watch wherever I go.



kaiJon said:


> I enjoyed Daredevil and Elektra. I'm not at all embarassed to admit it. Sure, they're not prize-winning movies, but I don't care.



Daredevil is a favorite of mines, not really sure why people did not like that movie much.  Not much of a fan of the Elektra movie though.



Peter said:


> Probably Transformers for me. I'd watched it about a dozen times already.



I wouldn't call watching this movie a guilty pleasure since so many people enjoyed it.  I saw this movie three times in the theaters and when the DVD finally came out I immediately converted the movie from the DVD to a format that can be played on my iPod so I can watch the movie wherever I went.



BakaKage said:


> Any Steven Segal movie.



LOL, Steven Segal movies are pretty bad, but they're fun to watch.  Under Seige is the best movie of his imo.



brokenpoem said:


> I'm happy to add that anything by Jean Claude Van Damme belongs on this list.



The only movies of Van Damme's that I have seen that I found to be shit were the Street Fighter movie and Double Team with Dennis Rodman.  My favorites would have to be Bloodsport and Kickboxer.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 4, 2007)

Just Like Heaven, starring Reese Witherspoon and Mark Ruffalo
One of those films that I'm embarrassed to admit to others that I liked.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 4, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> Blade Trinity.
> 
> That's a guilty pleasure in my book.



For me after the first one it dropped off.



> Originally posted by *Stallyns808*The only movies of Van Damme's that I have seen that I found to be shit were the Street Fighter movie and Double Team with Dennis Rodman. My favorites would have to be Bloodsport and Kickboxer.



Bloodsport and Kickboxer are the best.  My friends and I randomly spit quotes out of those movies all the time.  

I kinda liked Double Team, damn what guilty pleasure that was.  The Worm sucks at acting.

OMG Street Fighter was total garbage


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Dec 4, 2007)

My Guilty Pleasure movie is Cry-Baby, since I got it in DVD I watch it every weekend and I'm so ashamed to admit that I see it since most people don't like it >>


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 5, 2007)

Kikumo Tsukino said:


> My Guilty Pleasure movie is Cry-Baby, since I got it in DVD I watch it every weekend and I'm so ashamed to admit that I see it since most people don't like it >>



Is that the one with Johnny Dep?


----------



## Denji (Dec 5, 2007)

I enjoy what many people label as "dumb comedies." Movies like A Night at the Roxbury and Pootie Tang are, sad to say, funny to me.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 5, 2007)

The Police Academy's and their zillions of movies they made (i think there were 6)


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 5, 2007)

Eight Crazy Nights

Adam Sandler's animated comedy.  This movie was really bad but whenever I saw it playing on HBO, I couldn't help but watch it.



Denji said:


> I enjoy what many people label as "dumb comedies." Movies like A Night at the Roxbury and Pootie Tang are, sad to say, funny to me.



I enjoyed watching A Night at the Roxbury, but Pootie Tang was pretty damn shitty imo.  It hurt to watch it.



brokenpoem said:


> The Police Academy's and their zillions of movies they made (i think there were 6)



LOL I missed those movies, especially the black guy who made the sounds with his mouth.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 5, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> LOL I missed those movies, especially the black guy who made the sounds with his mouth.



That dude was killer on the beat box.


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 5, 2007)

Kazaam.

Any movie with Master P in it.


----------



## Snow (Dec 5, 2007)

Well there alot of movies I should probably be embarassed of liking so I tried to narrow it down to something I would never tell my friends. Then I realized there's not a movie that i wouldn't tell a girl I liked...so I decided on what I wouldn't tell a chick at a bar:

The first like 4 Pokemon movies. That's my childhood, yo!


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 5, 2007)

Kitty Litter said:


> Kazaam.
> 
> Any movie with Master P in it.





OMG Kazaam was so friggin wack.  Shaq should be ashamed of himself.  Basketball stars in movies do not work.  Jordan sucked in "Space Jam" (pains me...but I have this movie).  Ray Allen was okay in "He Got Game"


----------



## _allismine_ (Dec 5, 2007)

Sky High. I usually have a really good taste in cinema, but I don't think I've ever found a movie as hopelessly awesome in its childishness as this one.

Uh...the second Cardcaptors movie. I still tear up at the ending sometimes. ;-;





SeruraRenge said:


> Blade Trinity.
> 
> That's a guilty pleasure in my book.


AHAHAHAHA I loved that movie. Mainly for Ryan, though. xD


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 5, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> The only movies of Van Damme's that I have seen that I found to be shit were the Street Fighter movie and Double Team with Dennis Rodman.  My favorites would have to be Bloodsport and Kickboxer.



Because I had to

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=aOIJtS4gbaY[/YOUTUBE]

What is up with that tank-top?


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Dec 5, 2007)

brokenpoem said:


> Is that the one with Johnny Depp?



Yes, as far as I've been told Cry-baby was a parody of movies like Grease, also I'm a bit ashamed to admit that it was thanks to this movie that my eternal crush with Johnny Depp started >> when I'm asked when I started to crush on him I always say that it was when I saw him in re-runs of 21st Jump Street >>


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 5, 2007)

Fantastic Four

More like Craptatstic Four.  The movie was an utter pile of shit, but just like Eight Crazy Nights, whenever it's being played on HBO I can't help but watch it.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Just Like Heaven, starring Reese Witherspoon and Mark Ruffalo
> One of those films that I'm embarrassed to admit to others that I liked.



Minus the nosense in the end, Just like Heaven is a great movie, tho thats the Mark Ruffalo fan in me talking

As for my guilty pleasure? All those silly Arnie movies, Kindergarten cop, Twins and Jingle all the way are my favourites.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 6, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Mtho thats the Mark Ruffalo fan in me talking


He was fantastic in Zodiac.

As for guilty pleasures...RoadHouse I guess.


----------



## Sawako (Dec 6, 2007)

Mean Girls.

I'm embarrassed to tell people I like this movie since it stars Lindsey Lohan, but I love this movie. I think it's hilarious.


----------



## Gene (Dec 6, 2007)

lol I was just about to say Mean Girls as well.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 7, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> He was fantastic in Zodiac.
> 
> As for guilty pleasures...RoadHouse I guess.



Roadhouse.  Is that the one with Patrick Swayze as a Bouncer?


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 7, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Mean Girls.
> 
> I'm embarrassed to tell people I like this movie since it stars Lindsey Lohan, but I love this movie. I think it's hilarious.



That was a pretty good movie.  Lohan isn't that bad on film, it's just her antics off camera that is disturbing


----------



## _allismine_ (Dec 7, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> Fantastic Four
> 
> More like Craptatstic Four.  The movie was an utter pile of shit, but just like Eight Crazy Nights, whenever it's being played on HBO I can't help but watch it.


You know, I think she's gorgeous and all, but I could never take Jessica Alba seriously as an actress.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 7, 2007)

_allismine_ said:


> You know, I think she's gorgeous and all, but I could never take Jessica Alba seriously as an actress.



join the club


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 7, 2007)

_allismine_ said:


> You know, I think she's gorgeous and all, but I could never take Jessica Alba seriously as an actress.



Yeah, I agree that Jessica Alba is fucking *HOT*! 

She has been in a lot of shit movies, so that can't be helped.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 7, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> Yeah, I agree that Jessica Alba is fucking *HOT*!
> 
> She has been in a lot of shit movies, so that can't be helped.



True, being with a good director makes a big difference


----------



## stardust (Dec 7, 2007)

_Down With Love, and My Fair Lady.

What can I say? I'm a sucker for old time musicals. ♥_


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 7, 2007)

RetroRainbow said:


> _Down With Love, and My Fair Lady.
> 
> What can I say? I'm a sucker for old time musicals. ♥_



"I've grown accustomed to her face..."


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 8, 2007)

brokenpoem said:


> True, being with a good director makes a big difference



She practically sunk Sin City, so no matter who's the director...she'd still suck.


----------



## Denji (Dec 8, 2007)

I don't know if the remake of House on Haunted Hill counts as a guilty pleasure, since it's not unanimously hated. Anyway, I liked it.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 8, 2007)

Denji said:


> I don't know if the remake of House on Haunted Hill counts as a guilty pleasure, since it's not unanimously hated. Anyway, I liked it.



Well, I made this thread with the idea that people like certain movies even though they know they are bad whether it be technically, plot wise, or even the craft of the actors involved.  It could be about embarassement to admit that you like this film, but it doesn't have to.  One can simply like a film but know it doesn't stand up to "form" and that it is probably "Pop" garbage.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 10, 2007)

"Independence Day" - pretty stupid.  I previously mentioned Armageddon also.  Yes there is a trend and he is the plague, his name is Jerry Bruckheimer.  OMG his films stink, with a few exceptions.  Yet I still watch his stuff.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2007)

Mainly chick flicks.

Serendipity, Simply Irresistable, How To Lose A Guy In 10 Days, The Cutting Edge, The Notebook, The Devil Wears Prada, and Mean Girls.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 10, 2007)

Rukia said:


> Mainly chick flicks.
> 
> Serendipity, Simply Irresistable, How To Lose A Guy In 10 Days, The Cutting Edge, The Notebook, The Devil Wears Prada, and Mean Girls.



haha, i dig those


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2007)

Any John Cusack movie....


----------



## brighadyl (Feb 24, 2008)

I would also say "Sky High"...I thought it was very charming.  

I actually liked some of the first Pokeman movie.

And "The League of Extrodinary Gentleman".  Then again, I never read the graphic novels...


----------



## Felt (Feb 24, 2008)

It's got to be Happy Gilmore, awful but awesome


----------



## Incubus (Feb 24, 2008)

*Sky High:* Everytime it comes on, I lose all willpower to do anything other than watch and eat pizza.

*Princess Mononoke:* I don't know why I'm embaressed to admit it, but I love this movie mainly for the music.

*A Princesss Bride:* Pirates, Princesses, Six-Fingered Swordsman, Gambling Cicilians, and RoUS's (Rodents of Unusual Size). How could anyone not love to hate it? XD

There are more, but I cant remember right now. 

Edit: (^ lol, just reminded me)

*Happy Gilmore:* 

Shooter: "Listen pal, I eat pieces of sh*t like you for breakfast."

Happy: "You eat pieces of sh*t for breakfast?"

XDXDXDXDXD


----------



## Parallax (Feb 24, 2008)

I thought I was the only one who liked Sky High...


----------



## Incubus (Feb 24, 2008)

Parallax said:


> I thought I was the only one who liked Sky High...



I'm starting to think that Sky High was a good movie that I just thought was bad and couldn't help but like.


----------



## Mullet_Power (Feb 24, 2008)

Any disaster movie or giant monster movie, they are (usually) so bad and I know they're bad. But i think it's the whole "what if this happened" thing too it.

Mean Girls, maybe not a guilty pleasure, but whenever I tell people I like it they usually trash it. Funny thing is they usually haven't seen it. That movie is just fucking funny.

Dude Where's My Car...It's so fucking bad it's good, so stupid it's genius, so mainstream and soulless that it's a work of art. I love this one. If they would have pitched it as a satire and changed it slightly I'm sure more people would love it.


----------



## Koi (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh man, I love About a Boy, Notting Hill and Love Actually.  Fucking British romance comedies, man. <333


----------



## Incubus (Feb 24, 2008)

*About a Boy*


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 24, 2008)

*Labyrinth* - David Bowie with his entire look in that film cracks me up everytime...And I think it was also one of Jim Henson's last major productions. I really want to go watch it now...

And I actually thought Princess Bride was a classic in as far as movies go. Cheesy in a good way. 

I swear there's more 80s movies but I can't think of them at the moment. And I don't know why the 80s in particular.


----------



## Wildcard (Feb 24, 2008)

Street Fighter. I have an incurable weakness for stupid one liners.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2013)

Pierce Brosnan era of Bond. Sans "GoldenEye".


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2013)

My hobby's resurrection.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2013)

Doctor Who.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2013)

The TV movie? I agree.


----------

